# Frozen Few 2009 -- THE ENTRIES!



## Unity (Feb 4, 2009)

The entries have gone to the judges, and we've set a new Frozen Few record -- 12.5% more entries than the previous all-time high! 

Look *here* to see the excellent turn-ins, cooked under the toughest of conditions. Congratulations and thanks to all entrants. Outstanding work.

--John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time John! Great Job by all!   

Pigs


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 4, 2009)

Fabulous looking food !


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2009)

What Scotty said!
Nice job John.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2009)

Some great looking shots indeed!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 4, 2009)

I like 17a the best.


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks to all the entrants, judges and John.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking entries...don't envy the judges this year.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2009)

Some very nice entries


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2009)

I just spent an hour and and half judging, no joke.

Helen, pm me.  JB and I have already been in touch.


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 4, 2009)

Good job everyone.Looks real good.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 4, 2009)

I hope they listed them in order of winning


----------



## john pen (Feb 4, 2009)

man, thats some good looking grub....Congrats to all..


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I like 17a the best.



It is a lovely shot


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 5, 2009)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the stuff from the last Q-Fest in Texas, minus the secret sauce.


----------



## dmtky (Feb 5, 2009)

hey everyone, looks like all of you did one heck of a job!!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 5, 2009)

Tremendous looking cooks you guys.  My pics turned out terrible so I didnt submit -  but Ive learned alot!


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 5, 2009)

great looking bbq by all. I had a harder time getting a good picture than doing the cook. My pictures came out marginal at best. At least everybody liked my bbq. A few had only had restaurant bbq. They had never had bbq cooked by a individual.. I told them sometimes with restaurant bbq it is the luck of the draw. I was able to select the pieces they got. I tried to show them my best effort. They had thought all bbq was pretty much the same. Not that it is bad bbq from at restaurant sometimes it just is not the same. Just like at competition. You cook for the masses and make good bbq. But the day of the competition  you make your best. At least you hope you do.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2009)

we are moments away from a decision


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 5, 2009)

Hurry, hurry, hurry! You guys had a tough job! Lots of tasty looking goodies.  

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2009)

The judges decisions have been sent to Unity.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 5, 2009)

John? John? John? Come in. Over. I'm sure you have lots to work over. Just wanted to say thanks for taking on this task. As well as the others that did all the work. Heck, all we had to do is send pic's. Thanks to all who got this thing going, and to fallow threw! I tanked.   so see ya all next year.  

Pigs


----------

